# Pictures of the Large Hadron Collider



## Thomas (Aug 2, 2008)

Large Hadron Collider nearly ready - The Big Picture - Boston.com

I don't know its exact purpose or how it works, but damn does it look impressive.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 2, 2008)

Wasn't something like that .. in some... Terminator movie ?


----------



## playstopause (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow. Impressive and very nice pictures. Thanks!


----------

